# desperate?



## speedbuggy2 (Jan 29, 2016)

I have an international harvestor 806 and have looked all over the internet till I found this site sure hope someone can help me? the serial number is I reckon how you find out the year made but anyway the numbers are 27951y any help I promise is very welcome as I say I have tried about everything so far and have come up with nothing? thanks and god bless to anyone that can help? steve


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't know the first thing about the internationals but I wonder if your local case IH dealer can answer that gif you


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

This post was deleted due to an error in serial numbers taken from tractordata.com


----------



## speedbuggy2 (Jan 29, 2016)

all I can say is their is a plate exactly where international say's it's at on the tractor and it has on the plate as I state exactly where it say's it is it has model#806 then right below that it say's serial# 27951y so you have me harry 16 wondering whether to believe you or international I am not trying to be smart but when the plate where they say it is at,it is their where it's at. then like I said their is the model # then below it, it say's serial# then just whom would you believe I have not added nor taken away from it it is what it is and it is very readable could not be confused as something else, so now I am sure desperate as of how or whom I am supposed to find out from? I would of sworn somebody on here could tell me right off what it was but oh well as they say back to the drawing board? I remembered also on the international page that it somewhere on their was talking about some of the internationals ending in y I just can't remember what else it was saying I was so desperately searching for the year of it? and also I know they have I think it was 3 different plates for them also but this one is where they said you looked for the year it was manufactured but anyway?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Speedbuggy2,

As I stated, my source for your IH 806 tractor was tractordata.com. They apparently have an error with their serial numbers. It happens! Not the first time. Sorry about that. I feel that they are still a good source of basic information for your tractor.

I went back to the internet and found the following serial numbers on the YT antique tractor serial number registry:

Farmall Model 806
Year - Starting Serial Number
1963 - 501 
1964 - 4709 
1965 - 15946 
1966 - 24038 
1967 - 34943 

Based upon the above, your tractor with serial number 27951y was manufactured in 1966.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think harry16 has the date right, 1966. The "Y" part could be the type of clutch for instance or the plant it was manufactured at. I'm still looking!


Further research.... The "Y", I believe, means the tractor is equipped with the hydratouch power supply with 12GPM pump. I thnk most of those IH tractors have this pump.


----------



## speedbuggy2 (Jan 29, 2016)

*international tractors*

it looks like it should not of been that hard to find out what year something was built no matter what it is? but it seems some company's try to make it hard to find out things that should be very simple my personnel opinion? I am sure glad it wasn't that hard for me to find (god) I am sure glad he wasn 't hidden in these kinds of numbers but oh well I think harry 16 and pogobill are correct in it is a 1966 and thank you guy's for your help just one other question if you don't care but it is not that important however, but does the y stand for it's an antique or was the y for something else I didn't understand the y thing but really no big deal and may god bless both of you guy's and I am truly grateful for your help and if I offended you harry in any kind of way I am truly sorry hope you accept my apology I was real close to being so stressed out over this to much for me to try to explain here but if you knew it all you I know would understand.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Further research.... The "Y", I believe, means the tractor is equipped with the hydratouch power supply with 12GPM pump. I thnk most of those IH tractors have this pump.
Your best bet, now that you know what year your tractor is, is to get yourself a manual or two for it. There you will find more information than you'll care to know!


----------



## augercreek (Apr 5, 2014)

Go on the RED POWER site, all International Farmall stuff


----------

